# Extended Collectible Lineup Survey



## Jeremy (May 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Please take this survey regarding rows of six vs. rows of five as we are looking into possibly changing it back or postponing the change until we consider other options.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/V8RRJSR

Thanks!


----------



## glow (May 8, 2016)

THANK YOU


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

5x2 default pls
if you want 6x2 you have to buy it from the shop or smth


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 8, 2016)

Maybe have it as an option in settings or as an add-on, so people with specific 5x2 line-ups aren't stuck redoing them, but that way those who prefer the 6x2 line-ups keep them.


----------



## Oblivia (May 8, 2016)

Heyden said:


> 5x2 default pls
> if you want 6x2 you have to buy it from the shop or smth





Lucanosa said:


> Maybe have it as an option in settings or as an add-on, so people with specific 5x2 line-ups aren't stuck redoing them, but that way those who prefer the 6x2 line-ups keep them.



It's not currently possible to have both options available, so we're using the survey as a means to figure out which would be better for the time being.  For now it'll have to be a universal lineup until we're able to explore other options, which could take a bit of time.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

Just took the survey. Two rows of 5 please.


----------



## glow (May 8, 2016)

if it's not possible to have both, then i definitely vote for 2x5

i think 2x6 would work well if you could organize collectibles, though


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Aside from how bad I think it looks it's just really unfair to everyone who spent months trying to find collectibles with specific dates


----------



## strawberrywine (May 8, 2016)

Please bring back 2x5, I've spent way too long on my lineup


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2016)

I already voted, but I can see how the TBT team knows this was a bad idea.


----------



## Stil (May 8, 2016)

I think it should be optional. We should be able to switch the two as we please.


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I think it should be optional. We should be able to switch the two as we please.





Oblivia said:


> It's not currently possible to have both options available, so we're using the survey as a means to figure out which would be better for the time being.  For now it'll have to be a universal lineup until we're able to explore other options, which could take a bit of time.


..


----------



## Stil (May 8, 2016)

Heyden said:


> ..



Ahhh look at me being non-observant XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I had to pick, Two rows of 5 by far.


----------



## Skyfall (May 8, 2016)

Hmm.  I'm torn.  On the other hand, I'm so use to 5 in a row.  But people who want to display all their birthstones or have all 6 Japanese letters HAVE been asking for these 6 in a row for a while.  And I sort of LIKE the look too!  Hmm...


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> But people who want to display all their birthstones or have all 6 Japanese letters HAVE been asking for these 6 in a row for a while.



Have they actually? I've never seen anyone ask for it ever which is why I was so confused as to why it was added in anyways


----------



## Ichigo. (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Have they actually? I've never seen anyone ask for it ever which is why I was so confused as to why it was added in anyways



tbh it's not like tbt is exactly full of people with all 6 house collectibles anyway.

so yeah i'd like two rows of five. didn't have to change what wasn't broken if it's not possible to make the change optional.


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

I don't care much about lineups but all my stuff looks kinda weird in the new layout, I just tried like 34982349 combinations. But I don't mind either way. I do like the 6x2 for displaying all the birthstones though.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> tbh it's not like tbt is exactly full of people with all 6 house collectibles anyway.
> 
> so yeah i'd like two rows of five. didn't have to change what wasn't broken if it's not possible to make the change optional.



Yeah and I can only name like 2 people who like (and have) all the birthstones

So basically it's useful for Jacob, Lucanosa, and Bowie


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

ah they fixed it, good. i would hate to have 5x2 normal and then two random shizz on the bottom lmao.

but yes good gotta save for em red flowers 

- - - Post Merge - - -

so yeah def the thing they have going now even if i just have 11 displayed it looks so much better that way than;

xxxxx
xxxxx
xx

^what even lmao


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

oh my god please just revert it to 2x5! thank you. i hate this 2x6 seriously


----------



## Minni (May 8, 2016)

I voted for 2x5! My lineup looks awful now


----------



## r a t (May 8, 2016)

I kinda feel the 2x6 looks messier although I don't mind it too much
Make another fruit/collectible with a green/white background and I'll be happy


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

Hmm I think the 6 is pretty cool actually


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

I guess it's nice but it just doesn't work for most people I guess


----------



## Araie (May 8, 2016)

Honestly, I'm not sure why a lot of people seem to hate the 2x6 lineup. It looks fine to me. I'm guessing it's because of lineups, though.


----------



## cornimer (May 8, 2016)

I much prefer 2x5, I had just got my lineup really nice and now it looks bad. Well I guess I could just hide all of my other collectibles but still.


----------



## Damniel (May 8, 2016)

Well now I need to fix my lineup, but it's okay. I don't mind which one we have. What id want more is the option to switch the collectibles around freely instead by date


----------



## Coach (May 8, 2016)

Not a fan of 2x6, possibly because there are a lot of collectibles that look good in sets of 5. (Fruits and feathers especially come to mind) I'd also prefer 2x5 just for the fact that everyone has been working on their lineups (Including me), and if for example someone wanted a symmetrical lineup they would need to purchase an extra, limiting what was available to others.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Coach said:


> Not a fan of 2x6, possibly because there are a lot of collectibles that look good in sets of 5. (Fruits and feathers especially come to mind) I'd also prefer 2x5 just for the fact that everyone has been working on their lineups (Including me), and if for example someone wanted a symmetrical lineup they would need to purchase an extra, limiting what was available to others.



Well it'd look more ugly with having two poor ones at the end in my opinion. And yeah I admit I might have some OCD with backgrounds but I have it even more with those rows so. And since we have more sky background things now I don't mind.


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 8, 2016)

Shortest survey ever!

I had a great 5x2 lineup but I like the challenge of figuring out a new lineup. Also no organize feature! It would be too easy.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2016)

Remember when we only had one row of collectibles?!

Petition to return to that!


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Remember when we only had one row of collectibles?!
> 
> Petition to return to that!


hello frend kindly restock !


----------



## roseflower (May 8, 2016)

Please keep the new 6x2 lineup, it`s awesome and I can finally display all the birthstones


----------



## King Dorado (May 8, 2016)

Heyden said:


> hello frend kindly restock !



aint it like 4 am where you are?  crikey!


----------



## Heyden (May 8, 2016)

King Dad said:


> aint it like 4 am where you are?  crikey!


it's 6:30am, but yeah, I've been awake since 4am on a MONDAY SCHOOL DAY justin pls


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Remember when we only had one row of collectibles?!
> 
> Petition to return to that!



Remember when we had no collectibles?

PEtition to return to that!


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

how about 1 x 20 row that covers your posts
hire me


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 9, 2016)

I don't really care either way, but keep it consistent, whatever you do!

Also, why SurveyMonkey? Could just use the site's poll option which would also prevent against duplicate votes.


----------



## King Dorado (May 9, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I don't really care either way, but keep it consistent, whatever you do!
> 
> Also, why SurveyMonkey? Could just use the site's poll option which would also prevent against duplicate votes.



they probably want the results confidential i guess...
or does surveymonkey better prevent people from making alts to vote perhaps??


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

Voted 2x5 for my Halloween sweets line-up ;( It was so perfect.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 9, 2016)

King Dad said:


> they probably want the results confidential i guess...
> or does surveymonkey better prevent people from making alts to vote perhaps??



You don't need an account to vote for SurveyMonkey. If your IP changes and cookies are cleared, it is impossible for them to tell you're the same person as far as I'm aware.

Not sure why they'd want confidential results, but yeah, that could a reason. If they're confidential, they can be skewed without anyone noticing.  >

(for some reason no sites support _>_, maybe it's only really a thing in certain communities)


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 11, 2016)

5x3-4

there's plenty of space for that. maybe even 5x5 too, but a square made out of a bunch of smaller squares would look rather silly

actually, do 5x5


----------



## King Dorado (May 11, 2016)

is there any e.t.a. for the final decision on this issue??


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

So I have changed my mind!!!! After a few days I have learned to absolutely love the 6 lineup.


----------



## Heyden (May 14, 2016)

ive grown on 6x2


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Heyden said:


> ive grown on 6x2



ya same it looks better on my eyes.. if they go back to that other horrid thing then im gonna stay at 10 collectible cause 2 at the bottom would look stupid.


----------



## Seroja (May 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya same it looks better on my eyes.. if they go back to that other horrid thing then im gonna stay at 10 collectible cause 2 at the bottom would look stupid.



I've been confused about this. Why 2 at the bottom? Luls

Anyway I'm torn. 6x2 is pretty cool (looking at Moko's) but 5x2 means less collectible to buy = saves bells. Hmmm. Choices, choices.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I've been confused about this. Why 2 at the bottom? Luls
> 
> Anyway I'm torn. 6x2 is pretty cool (looking at Moko's) but 5x2 means less collectible to buy = saves bells. Hmmm. Choices, choices.


cause 5x2 and one row with two lmao unless you keep it at 10

haha im trying to save bells as well and idek i mostly want that certain flower atm so im good


----------



## Seroja (May 14, 2016)

Hahaha just hide them Moko! 

Yeah I'll just try to grab what I can to resell at a slightly higher price for pink cosmos. Hmm maybe I should pick 5x2


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Yeah, I guess you can do that for now heh. I hope they keep this one, yeah it's a bit wide but yeah I don't mind my screen ain't tiny lol


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 14, 2016)

I'll be that kid who puts "I don't care"
I don't really care for collectibles cx


----------



## Amilee (May 14, 2016)

i love the 6x2 line up. dont change it back qq


----------



## King Dorado (May 14, 2016)

any e.t.a. on the final decision?


----------



## King Dorado (May 14, 2016)

can anyone tell if this survey is still open??


----------



## Chrystina (May 14, 2016)

King Dad said:


> any e.t.a. on the final decision?


Looks like anyone who disliked 6x2 at first, most have grown to like it. ):
I still like 5x2 better, even if 6x2 = more collectibles. Curious to hear about the final decision though


----------



## Shinrai (May 14, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Looks like anyone who disliked 6x2 at first, most have grown to like it. ):
> I still like 5x2 better, even if 6x2 = more collectibles. Curious to hear about the final decision though



Same, 5x2 is better imho, but if it'll be the majority's vote then so be it.


----------



## King Dorado (May 14, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Looks like anyone who disliked 6x2 at first, most have grown to like it. ):
> I still like 5x2 better, even if 6x2 = more collectibles. Curious to hear about the final decision though



I havent heard that most have grown to like it, altho i have no idea whats in the survey.  (is it still open??)  
I'd still rather have the 2x5.
I think having one centered collectible each row is superior to the current format.


----------



## Amilee (May 14, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I havent heard that most have grown to like it, altho i have no idea whats in the survey.  (is it still open??)
> I'd still rather have the 2x5.
> I think having one centered collectible each row is superior to the current format.



i did the survey yesterday so it was still open then


----------



## King Dorado (May 14, 2016)

Amilee said:


> i did the survey yesterday so it was still open then



oh thanks-- once you take the survey, you can't view whether or not it's still open.  
(probably i guess, it will say 'closed' at such point when i click on it instead of 'youve already taken this survey'....
I dunno how surveyminkee works)


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2016)

Ugh I'd feel bad for the users who finally get to display all of the birthstones or houses, but so many line-ups were ruined with the update, including mine. v_v I still want 2x5...


----------



## CuteYuYu (May 14, 2016)

I prefer the 2x5 over the new one
After many attempts I finally got a lineup I'm actually satisfied with, but now it's ruined c': I liked having that middle collectible


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

I voted for 2x5 but I actually like my lineup right now so idk.


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

I did the same thing.. I wish I could change my vote.


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

Infinity said:


> I did the same thing.. I wish I could change my vote.



Oh lol you can always resell the 6th toy hammer ;D


----------



## glow (May 16, 2016)

when will this be decided?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2016)

actually just had a thought

why not keep the new grid, but also introduce an invisible collectible for people that want to to do rows of less than 6? basically a full transparent .png collectible so nothing visibly shows in its spot when using

only issue would be timestamps being how collectibles are ordered, but I suppose it could be something to go along with the future premium service with collectibles reorganization


in fact, here you go
>
<

(between the arrows)


----------



## Corrie (May 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> actually just had a thought
> 
> why not keep the new grid, but also introduce an invisible collectible for people that want to to do rows of less than 6? basically a full transparent .png collectible so nothing visibly shows in its spot when using
> 
> ...



This is a great idea! I hope mods can see it!


----------



## King Dorado (May 19, 2016)

is the survey still pending??? (looks like it to me...)


----------



## Justin (May 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> actually just had a thought
> 
> why not keep the new grid, but also introduce an invisible collectible for people that want to to do rows of less than 6? basically a full transparent .png collectible so nothing visibly shows in its spot when using
> 
> ...



I think I saw this suggested somewhere else last week as well. Seems like something worth considering, although I don't see it really as in relation to the issue of an expanded line-up due to how collectibles are ordered, like you pointed out. I'd consider it more on it's on merit for just being able to have spaces in a lineup regardless of the expanded line-up.

Also it would work well in combination with another (secret) idea of mine I have planned...!

--

Anyway on the topic of the expanded line-up, I don't have any updates for you guys at the moment. I would say that it's likely we will be keeping it as is, but a final decision has not been made yet to my knowledge.


----------



## seliph (May 19, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> actually just had a thought
> 
> why not keep the new grid, but also introduce an invisible collectible for people that want to to do rows of less than 6? basically a full transparent .png collectible so nothing visibly shows in its spot when using
> 
> ...



I like it but it'd only really be useful if you could organize lineups so you could have it whereever you wan-



Justin said:


> Also it would work well in combination with another (secret) idea of mine I have planned...!



*eyes emoji*


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 19, 2016)

Corrie said:


> This is a great idea! *I hope mods can see it!*



I hope that was a joke! +1


----------



## Kirito (May 20, 2016)

Voted for 2x5 even though I don't really collect much things.


----------



## glow (May 28, 2016)

Has this been decided already?


----------



## glow (Sep 1, 2016)

hello what happened to this


----------



## Heyden (Sep 1, 2016)

yes i would like to see the poll results xd


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

row of 6 is fine just please let us organize the rows manually pls!


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

I mean, at this point, I think it'd be lame to change back to the old line up size. Pretty much everyone has already adapted to the 2x6 now. It would just ruin line ups again, although I am too curious about the results. I was only in favor of 2x5 back when that was what I had worked my collectibles around. We seriously just need some manual organization now though ;_; Please.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I mean, at this point, I think it'd be lame to change back to the old line up size. Pretty much everyone has already adapted to the 2x6 now. It would just ruin line ups again, although I am too curious about the results. I was only in favor of 2x5 back when that was what I had worked my collectibles around. We seriously just need some manual organization now though ;_; Please.



all hell would break loose if they changed it back to 5


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Sholee said:


> all hell would break loose if they changed it back to 5



Yes it would. I even heard that sidebars used to go up to only one row of collectibles rather than two. I'm lucky to register during a time when there are two rows of collectibles rather than one.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm all in that #SixGang. It'll look much nicer when I acquire 5 more PokeBalls.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2016)

6x6 lineups when

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I'm all in that #SixGang. It'll look much nicer when I acquire 5 more PokeBalls.



if only there were pokemon collectibles

6 pokeballs on bottom row and a team of 6 mons on the top row


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> 6x6 lineups when
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I wish I could like this 10 times


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I wish I could like this 10 times



well I mean you could unlike and like on loop 10 times

it would technically count as liking 10 times then, even if it didn't show it


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone!  The results of the poll were pretty split, but we have decided to stick with the 6x2 lineups as it seems most members have grown to prefer the extension, even those who didn't initially care for it.

While it likely won't ever be possible for users to manually reorganize their own collectibles, there has been talk of adding a reorganization feature that will be available under certain circumstances, though I can't say more than that at this point in time!


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 1, 2016)

I forgot to vote oh my god
Well I would love 5x2 rows, I really want it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 1, 2016)

I forgot that everyone even cared about bringing back 5x2 back. Its been too long they just dealt with it.


----------

